# Anzahl der Datensätze ausgeben



## ahh (19. September 2004)

Hallo,

möchte gerne anzeigen wieviele Datensätze in meiner Datenbank sind.
Habe schon vieles hier gelesen und ausprobiert aber irgend wie kommt
immer 

Resource id #3 als Ausdruck.

Ich benutze nachstehende Anweisung:


```
$anzahl = mysql_query ("SELECT COUNT(*) FROM $table1");
```


Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## MAN (19. September 2004)

Versuch mal stattdessen:

```
$anzahl = mysql_num_rows( mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM $table1") );
```
So mach ich das immer und es klappt 


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Sebastianus (19. September 2004)

Statt  COUNT(*) solltest du z.B.  COUNT(id) nehmen! Es muss ein Attribut in der Klammer stehen! Es werden dann die Anzahl der Datensätze ausgegeben, deren Wert != empty ist - was, z.B. bei einer id auch die Anzahl der Datensätze ist!


----------

